

A chiptune music composer done via WebAudio API - bulkan
http://chirp.rezoner.net/composer/
Reference information can be found at the following url https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rezoner&#x2F;chirp&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Chirp-composer---reference
======
bulkan
A reference can be found at the following url
[https://github.com/rezoner/chirp/wiki/Chirp-composer---
refer...](https://github.com/rezoner/chirp/wiki/Chirp-composer---reference)

